# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  MATRIX PowerWatch, smartwatch that you never have to charge,

## Airicist

matrixindustries.com

youtube.com/@matrixindustries6766

facebook.com/MatrixPowered

twitter.com/matrixpowered

"Smartwatch Powered by You - MATRIX PowerWatch" on Indiegogo

Co-founder and CEO - Akram Boukai

Co-founder and CTO - Douglas Tham

----------


## Airicist

Matrix PowerWatch - the smartwatch that's powered by you

Published on Nov 14, 2016




> It's a smartwatch that runs off your body heat, so you'll never have to charge it or replace its batteries. A power meter shows you how much power you've generated. Because it directly measures how much energy you're producing, the PowerWatch can accurately measure calories burned.
> 
> It's also packed with these amazing features:
> Water resistant to 50 meters, great for swimming.
> Activity and sleep tracking.
> Changeable watch faces.
> Run micro-apps.
> Automatic time zone adjustment.
> Wirelessly sync to your smartphone.

----------

